# Colnago Milram 2008 team color scheme



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Thought that the group might like to check out the Colnago Milram 2008 team bike paint scheme TWBK. I really like black bikes and I really like white bikes but I think that this color scheme potentially covers off both for me... an Extreme Power in TWBK, I think this could be something that should be pursued...


----------

